# Empfehlung für embedded Webserver



## flossy (8. Okt 2009)

Ich suche einen kleinen Webserver, den ich in meine Applikation integrieren kann. Nun gibt es eine
Vielzahl von freien Java Webservern, die einem die Implementierung ersparen. Bevor ich jetzt die zahlreichen Server jweils unter die Lupe nehme, möchte ich euch fragen, ob ihr bereits Erfahrung gemacht habt und ob ihr mir spontan ein Projekt empfehlen könnt?

*Anforderungen:*
Es sollten HTML-Seiten mit Grafiken, CSS und JavaScript dargestellt werden können. Ebenso sollten verschiedene Dateitypen abrufbar sein. Unterstützung von JSP wäre schön, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2009)

Jetty gibt es zB. auch als Embedded Versioin, mit voller JSP & Servlet Unterstützung.


----------



## Geeeee (9. Okt 2009)

flossy hat gesagt.:


> *Anforderungen:*
> Es sollten HTML-Seiten mit Grafiken, CSS und JavaScript dargestellt werden können. Ebenso sollten verschiedene Dateitypen abrufbar sein. Unterstützung von JSP wäre schön, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.


Wenn du noch auf JSP verzichtest, dann brauchst du gar keinen Webserver, da das ganze vom Browser gehandelt wird. Du müsstest nur die Request ausliefern. Ok, dass ist auch jetzt nicht gerade händisch ne optimale Lösung  Also schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an und sag auch Jetty


----------



## flossy (9. Okt 2009)

perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## flossy (9. Okt 2009)

Jetzt habe ich doch gleich noch eine* Frage*:

Ist es möglich Jetty 7.0 *ohne J2EE* zu nutzen?
Wenn ich nämlich einen Handler  (org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.AbstractHandler) implementieren möchte, so bekomme ich Abhängigkeiten zu *javax.servlet.** und damit zu J2EE:

```
public void handle(String target, Request baseRequest, HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException, ServletException  {
 ...
}
```
Oder ist die *embedded Version* ein Fork, der nicht auf der Eclipse/Codehouse Site zu finden ist?
Oder aber gibt es J2EE libs, die ich einbinden kann?


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

> Ist es möglich Jetty 7.0 ohne J2EE zu nutzen?


Hä???

JSPs, Servlets, etc. sind Teil von JEE.


----------



## flossy (9. Okt 2009)

...ok, hat sich schon erledigt, hatte die *servlet-api* nicht eingebunden ;-)
Trotzdem mal wieder Danke fürs Zuhören ;-)



> JSPs, Servlets, etc. sind Teil von JEE.


Ja das ist klar, aber solange ich keine Servlets etc. verwende und nur statische htmls handhaben möchte, sollte es ja auch mit J2SE gehen, oder?


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

flossy hat gesagt.:


> ...ok, hat sich schon erledigt, hatte die *servlet-api* nicht eingebunden ;-)
> Trotzdem mal wieder Danke fürs Zuhören ;-)
> 
> 
> Ja das ist klar, aber solange ich keine Servlets etc. verwende und nur statische htmls handhaben möchte, sollte es ja auch mit J2SE gehen, oder?


Nein, weil Jetty eben ein JEE Webserver ist.. 

Vielleciht reden wir auch vorbei..


----------



## flossy (9. Okt 2009)

> Nein, weil Jetty eben ein JEE Webserver ist..


hm...ehrlich gesagt bin ich sowohl auf dem J2EE-Gebiet noch nicht so bewandert noch kenne ich mich bisher sonderlich mit Jetty aus, daher würde ich dir jetzt spontan mal Recht geben. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich jetzt einen simplen Webserver mit der J2SE gestartet und es funktioniert ;-)

```
import org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server;
import org.eclipse.jetty.server.nio.SelectChannelConnector;

public class AWebServer {
	
	public AWebServer() {
		Server server = new Server();		
		SelectChannelConnector connector = new SelectChannelConnector();
	    connector.setPort(8000);
	    connector.setHost("127.0.0.1");
		server.addConnector(connector);		
		server.setHandler(new HelloWorldHandler());
		try {
			server.start();
			server.join();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}	
	public static void main(String args[]){
		AWebServer webServer = new AWebServer();
	}
}
```


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

flossy hat gesagt.:


> hm...ehrlich gesagt bin ich sowohl auf dem J2EE-Gebiet noch nicht so bewandert noch kenne ich mich bisher sonderlich mit Jetty aus, daher würde ich dir jetzt spontan mal Recht geben. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich jetzt einen simplen Webserver mit der J2SE gestartet und es funktioniert ;-)


Jetty bringt "seine" JEE "libs" schon mit, sobald du allerdings die Standard JEE Servlet/JSP API nutzt, brauchst du natürlich die entsprechenden Interfaces.


----------



## Unregistriert (10. Okt 2009)

Schau dir mal xLightweb an


----------

